# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > ARM >  اطلاعات در مورد انواع ARM از شرکت فیلیپس

## england

سلام
اگه کسی در مورد انواع میکروهای آرم از شرکت فیلیپس میدونه بهم بگه ممنون میشم

----------

